# how to use centennial mosaic galaxy chinook



## oshe (26/2/21)

hi i got my daughters birthday in a month and I want to brew an amazing beer

i only got
50g centennial
50g mosaic
20g galaxy
20g chinook

20g columbus
30g sabro

can anyone please recommed a good hop combo?


----------



## Naboo (27/2/21)

You'll be able to put together something pretty nice. Extract or all grain?


----------



## oshe (27/2/21)

this is what i’ve done

coopers lager kit
us-05 yeast
500 gram sugar
22L water

30 min 7g columbus

5 min 10g cent 10g galaxy 10g mosaic

10 min flame out whirlpool 10g cent 5g galaxy 10g mosaic 10g chinook

dry hop 4 days: 30 gram cent 20 gram mosaic 12 gram chinook 8 gram galaxy


----------



## oshe (27/2/21)

dry hop maybe less mosaic, some people complain about it being florally so i was hoping the pineness of chinook would balance it out


----------



## Hangover68 (5/3/21)

Being an extract kit there is no flame out, just dry hop. I'd just do a small hop addition just before FG, not a fan of hoppy lagers.


----------



## kadmium (9/3/21)

Hangover68 said:


> Being an extract kit there is no flame out, just dry hop. I'd just do a small hop addition just before FG, not a fan of hoppy lagers.


Why is there no flameout for an extract kit?


----------



## Hangover68 (10/3/21)

kadmium said:


> Why is there no flameout for an extract kit?


 You don't boil it as there is no mash.


----------

